# 2012 SRi-V Occasional Rear Supension rattle



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

G'dayall

Chatting to another local Cruze owner, we both seem to have the same occasionalknocking sound from the rear end.
Its an occasional metallic sounding clunk from the rear end of the SRi-V whenthe suspension is required to work on slightly bumpier roads.
Seems worse when not loaded up with full fuel or passengers in the back. 
I have tried to reproduce the sound in the garage, inducing vertical andlateral movement on the suspension with no joy.
Have been under the vehicle to check struts, linkages, and even the heatshields around the exhaust to find any loose gremlins. 
The only thing found was the 2 plastic strut covers that flop around a little.

Any Cruze owners with the Watts Link suspension have the same occasional sound?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Nope, never noticed this one. What kind of recalls have been done with yours? There is one that was released along with the 'cutting of the splash shield', there are some Cruzen out there that did not have properly secured fuel tank straps.

God forbid you are one of them, but I would check those if you haven't yet. They should be spot-welded. If they are Mig'd, take your car in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mark, can you post a picture of your Cruze? We don't have the SRi-V model in the US. Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I had an emergency brake cable that would rattle around in its holder over larger bumps, and especially around turns. The dealership said they loaded it with grease to quiet it. It's worked so far...


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Mark, there is a service bulletin out for that issue, next time you get your service done at Holden let them you that your rear brake pads are jiggling around over bumpy roads. Next time you hear the sound apply the brakes slightly and the sound should go away. If they can not find the bulletin or dont know what you are talking about let me know and i can get you the bulletin #.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

2012 Cruze SRi-V - Google Search

Very nice looking car... I must admit it looks better than our equivalent US Cruze LTZ RS. There are many subtleties make it a nice looking car... Oh & sorry can't help with the rattle, but best of luck with a solution.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

View attachment 7314







A couple of external 2012 SRi-V


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Internal with upgrade rear DVD units, and we tend to put the wheel on the wrong side.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks all for the info, and i'll give the pads a little load with the calipers to try and see if that eliminates the occasional rattle.

Regards

Mark


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

The service bulletin number is TL2165 - 1202


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey thanks for uploading the SB.. 
I'll have a look at the calipers before I take it to Holden.....
This is why I joined this Forum.........
Getting tech support or information from Holden in Aus is like getting blood from a stone.
Don't know if you guys have that issue with GM in the US.

Mark


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Better have Holden look at why your steering wheel is on the wrong side of the car...only kidding of course.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

I work for Holden in Australia and drive a SRi-V hence why i know about the bulletins.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks 
Great to know..
Tonight I'll put on another thread asking about the lower air deflector mod for the fire issue.

Mark


----------

